# igf1



## brown1106 (Feb 12, 2013)

I read somewhere today that dhea can elevate your igf1 levels. Which may explain why my igf1 level was 474 and my gh serum was 3.26. Anyone have any experience with something like that? If dhea can elevate the igf1 then my hypes are severely under dosed.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 12, 2013)

How old are you bro? you probably only produce a small pecentage of the Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) that you did at say 20. I produce about 15%. Unless you are taking it as a supplement I know of no way for you to produce high levels of DHEA unless you supplement it. If you are- bingo- it explains the strange numbers and your GH is bogus. 


Your Hyges- what color tops bro?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Spongy (Feb 13, 2013)

I think they were browns, if memory serves.

I doubt that DHEA would produce that amount of a spike in IGF levels though...  I could be wrong.  I just know my IGF levels are 128 without Tren/HGH so that seems like quite the jump.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 13, 2013)

I really don't know either Spongy. The site I linked says this: "IGF-1 levels were significantly increased in the hypothalamus of the rats treated with DHEA,..." It does not quantify them and I do not know what type of test or how the measurements of his IGF-1 was derived for OP.

It is very hard to raise DHEA levels naturally and he said in a PM he was indeed taking  25mg/Ed of DHEA... I know this though.... I am damn sure going to be taking DHEA with my GH!

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am 46, and the hyges had the brown tops. I have been taking the dhea since August. There has to be some gh in them, I can tell the difference. I sleep very well, and I dream every night. Not telling my dreams though, lol. I feel alot better than I did before but that may be in part that I have been on Spongy's diet for a while and lost 17lbs.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 13, 2013)

No kidding!  I hope there's more research coming out on this.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 13, 2013)

Me too.... It's all interconnected that's why endocrinologists are scary smart and hard to find... 

I'd be happy with a spongy diet too... 

Spongy is da man....

Much respect,
Vette


----------



## grind4it (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been taking DHEA for over 3 years as part of my HRT. I am not going to quote any studies or copy and paste anything. What I will do is tell you my experience.

Personally, I can honestly say that I have noticed significant benefits from taking this supplement. With that said over the past few years I have experimented with DHEA after my doctor recommended adding it to my HRT. My magic dose is 50-70mg a day depending on brand. I have mega dosed 100-200 mg a day and even used PH that use DHEA as a base. 

Regarding IGF1; I tested in the 350 range using DHEA at 100mg a day, before I added GH. I don't know if this will happen for you but it did for me. The interesting thing is that at 200mg I still tested in the 350 range. 

So why don't I run it at 100mg? Simple the biggest benifit I get from this supplement is a sense of well being and a general at ease feeling. Let face facts I'm running rips at 8iu a day. My IGF 1 is ridiculous. I have searched high and low to try and find information on the effects of long term use of DHEA and I have found nothing I would conceder definitive. Most recommend dose are from 25-50mg a day. My doctor and I have played with mine to the point of where I am today.

I highly recommend DHEA if you are deficient.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have those same Hyges.  Decent but lots better stuff out there.  

I saw good sleep and fatloss


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 13, 2013)

My wife and I attended an anti-aging conference in August. The main speaker was Dr. Thierry Hertoghe, and he is a very smart man when it comes to the hormones. He looked at my labs and recommended gh, dhea, test and prednisone for me to take. He has some books out that are great but you guys already know most of it. He is from Belgium where gh is not scrutinized like it is here in the states and prescribes it for about everyone over there. He calls the dhea, a wonder drug that is at the heart of all hormones. He recommended 25mg daily for me but apparently from some of you, more can be taken.


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have to say that I have tried many things for weight loss, but the only thing that has worked for me is trying to eat right (with the help of Spongy's diet plan), dedication and a personal trainer. After reading Spongy's plan, I made up my mind to change my life and start living healthier. That's exactly what I did. I'm not going to lie, it's been tough but it has gotten a lot easier in the last couple weeks. It is more like a routine that I am comfortable with. I know this is kinda off subject but I get a little excited when I think of where I'm headed, and have the determination to get there.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2013)

I really don't think it's the dhea doing it.  If ur in Hyges and even 100mg a wk of tes I think those two are what's responsible for the positive effects/changes


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd be willing to throw some in with my daily staples. Any brands you guys like better than others?
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 14, 2013)

Also curious, liquid, caps, or cream? I've read the liquid is better than the caps


----------



## grind4it (Feb 14, 2013)

Shrugs, I have tried several brands and even run blood work on a few. My experance is the ""pharmaceutical grade liquid" tested almost exactly the same as the cheep oral tabs sold at CVS and Walgreens. 

for the last several months i have been running a brand sold at Walgreens that comes in a green bottle. I have tested extremely DHEA deficiant (40 ug/dL) in the past. The walgreens green bottle at 75mg a day keeps me at the top end of the scale (488 ug/dL) When I get home tonight I will try to post up the brand name. If you are not deficient I would not recommend going above the 25mg a day without running blood work to see where you are after a few (4-6) weeks.



SHRUGS said:


> Also curious, liquid, caps, or cream? I've read the liquid is better than the caps


----------



## grind4it (Feb 15, 2013)

The brand of DHEA I am currently running is Natures Bounty and I (technically Mrs. Grind) buys it at CVS and Albertson's

The orange bottle sold at Walgreens is also good.


----------

